# Where can I buy just a windows 8.1 key?



## AphexDreamer (Mar 13, 2014)

That is legit?

I saw Newegg has windows 8 but I don't want to have to wait for delivery for the software when I have it already and just need a key.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 13, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> That is legit?
> 
> I saw Newegg has windows 8 but I don't want to have to wait for delivery for the software when I have it already and just need a key.



Direct from microsoft.  Select the download option.

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1/productID.288401200


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 14, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Direct from microsoft.  Select the download option.
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1/productID.288401200


Yeah but that is $20 more than buying the physical disc. Is that my only option and price if I want just a key?


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

READ THIS


----------



## Jetster (Mar 14, 2014)

You have to have a key to get the ISO. Yes its cheaper to order a OEM disk

Now with Windows 7 you can download the ISO and install then order the disk and put in the key later. You have 30 days. I wish they did that with W8


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

http://getintopc.com/softwares/operating-systems/windows-8-1-download/
http://getintopc.com/softwares/operating-systems/download-windows-8-pro/
http://www.inoffice2013.com/windows-81-product-key-c-50_52/
http://www.activationmall.com/windows-81-product-key-c-50_52/


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You have to have a key to get the ISO. Yes its cheaper to order a OEM disk
> 
> Now with Windows 7 you can download the ISO and install then order the disk and put in the key later. You have 30 days. I wish they did that with W8



30? It gave me 3 days and then started whining about how not genuine it is.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 14, 2014)

It will ask for a key but you have 30 days to enter one. Thats with 7 only

I really dont know why they dont do this with 8. It sells copies


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 14, 2014)

EBay works... so long as it's code only and from a decent seller, worst case paypal claim.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

The trial period for windows 8 pro is 90 days


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

and u can try to use “slmgr /rearm" via cmd (as admin)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You have to have a key to get the ISO. Yes its cheaper to order a OEM disk
> 
> Now with Windows 7 you can download the ISO and install then order the disk and put in the key later. You have 30 days. I wish they did that with W8




They do, my laptop has unactivated 8.1 on it. Everytime I boot the laptop , it tells me I need to activate Windows, and prompts me to go to my PC settings to activate it. I go to my PC setting, then just click my desktop tile and do what I got on the laptop for.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 14, 2014)

arskatb said:


> The trial period for windows 8 pro is 90 days


 
But you cant get the ISO or install without a key like you can with 7.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

Read the link above^^,

ps. there is key for u till u get one witch u can activate 9QM34-BC2Q9-4XVNG-JVDQW-YPWY3


----------



## arskatb (Mar 14, 2014)

Ofc you can make bootable usb and mod it alittle
after creating mount image navigate to <usb>:\sources\
mod ei.cfg
[EditionID]
Professional
[Channel]
Retail
[VL]
0

If you want the setup to ask which edition you want install without entering the product key, leave the [EditionID] blank.
You can also set [VL] (Volume Licensing) to 1 (for true) and [Channel] to OEM/Retail
if you ever want to enter the product key, you can do so from the Windows Activation window or using the slui 3 command.​


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Read the link above^^,
> 
> ps. there is key for u till u get one witch u can activate 9QM34-BC2Q9-4XVNG-JVDQW-YPWY3



I reported this post until I reread it. I thought it was a hacked key but its just an install key so MODS disregard my report.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I reported this post until I reread it. I thought it was a hacked key but its just an install key so MODS disregard my report.


 I did anyway


----------



## arskatb (Mar 17, 2014)

Well its funny, I would never give advices for piratism/hacking


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a pro-key that is unused, and it's full retail, but I doubt you want the spendy pro version...


----------



## arskatb (Mar 17, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> I have a pro-key that is unused, and it's full retail, but I doubt you want the spendy pro version...


May I have it? Would like to use original key and stop using scripts


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 17, 2014)

Only if you pay a fair offer, but I really don't want to turn this into a for-sale thread...


----------

